# A Pup and a Sprayer



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

My pup has picked up the bad habit of approaching vehicles that drive into the farm yard. I bought a 1 gal lawn sprayer, filled it with cold water, and had a buddy drive in with the sprayer wand out the window. Gave the pup a couple shots which didn't she like and she vacated the area. I'll post how this develops, it might have saved my dog Duke.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sammi use to do the same thing, I did the ol electric collar and drive and zap. She doesn't run up to vehicles now.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Good idea Dick.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

three of my dummies do this so far I've been lucky

Dick I think you have to actually stage it and have someone in the car spray her for it to work


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bobm said:


> three of my dummies do this so far I've been lucky
> 
> Dick I think you have to actually stage it and have someone in the car spray her for it to work


Yes, that's what we did. Tried it again this morning and it worked again. Bob, Monday morning we are going to be in that corner you liked last year and I swear, this time they are going to get hammered. :sniper:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I wish I was going with you let me know what its like... maybe I'll be crazy enough to take a little 1400 mile drive


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It was a disappointmet as the corn isn't harvested yet. Quite a bit of corn still standing out there yet. Some of the test weights per bushel are so low that I don't know if it will be combined, maybe just run the cows in it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Dick Monson said:


> It was a disappointmet as the corn isn't harvested yet. Quite a bit of corn still standing out there yet. Some of the test weights per bushel are so low that I don't know if it will be combined, maybe just run the cows in it.


Corn was all over the board this year as far as weight, moisture, and bushels. There is still 26% moisture coming off 

We back our day corn off and it still ran very well and the moisture was only 19.5% at the highest and 16.1% at the lowest.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have taught my chessie to get on the deck when I tell her to (with help from a e collar) about the only time I tell her to is when a vehicle is coming or I gave her the command from the vehicle as I was driving up and after a couple times of it when she sees a vehicle coming she gets on the deck until the motor is shut off (when I release her)


----------

